# Time Travel in Movies and Television Series



## BAYLOR (Sep 1, 2018)

And what do you think of the how the concepts are handled ? Which do you thinker the best ecpalmes of Time Travel ?


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 1, 2018)

The Terminator movies just ignore the paradoxes. 
You know have not seen all recent time travel movies so don't know about them, but I do remember in Back to the Future , part 2, there was some talk about 'splitting universes'. 
Clever use of multi-universes takes care of a lot time travel paradox, but I don't even know if that used in contemporary SF prose??

There is one recent case of where time paradox is imbedded in the story for entertainment! That is Robert Heinlein's All You Zombies which was made into a film called Predestination. This time paradox story is one of the most funny and delightful trolls a SF writer ever devised!


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 1, 2018)

The Terminator TV show did a better job with time travel than the movies.  Two other recent TV shows have had more interesting time travel than the normal.  Travelers on Netflix where future minds are sent back to over right people who would have died.  Those people begin to make adjustments to the timeline.  As each  new group of minds are sent back they are coming from a different future than the previous batch.

Frequency (which has already been canceled) also did a decent job of showing the ever changing timeline.

A bonus pick is the movie Primer.  It's a low budget indy film that made a splash and has it'd own brand of time travel.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 1, 2018)

Time travel's been done well on film. (I have Primer at home, but have yet to watch it. I think it would be too clever for me.) 

Twelve Monkey's is probably the most well known. 

Predestination was an excellent film. Recommended by a friend, I'd never heard of it. A very well done movie. 

Safety Not Guaranteed. Whilst not a time travel movie as such, time travel formed the core of the story. (Essentially a local news paper reporter answers a local add for a companion to travel with him in his time machine. Initially, she answers more to ridicule him but after a while things change. Quite a sweet movie and a good ending. Well worth checking out. 

Time Crimes. A Spanish foreign language movie by Nacho Vigalondo. Very well done. More of a butterfly effect kind of film. I really enjoyed this. 

Project Almanac. A teenager find a machine in his missing dad's closed off basement. He and his friends work out how to make the machine work and the rest is history.

My favourite time travel story is Babylon 5's War Without End parts one and two. An exceptionally well told double episode that answered many ploy thread and opened some future ones to be answered later. Incredible story telling.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 1, 2018)

My favorite time travel in a movie is still the gimmick in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, where they need something (keys, I think it was?) and Bill makes a mental note to go back later and put it under the bush, then goes and looks under the bush and finds it there. Because he would go back later and put it there earlier. That blew my mind then, and it blows my mind now, because there's no logical reason, given a time machine, why that wouldn't work.

Of course, Doctor Who has plenty of good examples as well.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a massive problem with the concept of time travel both in fiction and in actuality.

It's the practical aspects that people forget, but lets pretend it is possible.

Here I am sat at my PC and wooosh back I go lets say 5 seconds.

Unfortunately in that time the Earth has rotated (1000mph) moved around the sun (67000mph) and the sun has nipped round the galactic centre at an estimated 200 Km/sec. We can ignore the galactic expansion/position change due to the expanding ever changing Universe stuff, lets not over complicate things. So when I arrive back in the past I'll probably live for about 5 seconds while I enjoy breathing the vacuum of space. In my last moments I can take in the view of the tiny blue dot, the Earth, speeding on it's way, whilst laughing it's polar cap off at my plight.

The alternative is that I've somehow managed to reverse "everything" in time. By everything I mean the whole Universe. That's quite some energy requirement from a 13 Amp plug.

Or I've managed to combine my time travel with the corrections required to arrive at my past self's position safely. However, if that's the case I'll be arriving there now and there's going to be an awful lot of bone crunching and blood splatter.

Lest we forget, this is true for me and for everything else, even a little old electron/photon/neutrino and the rest. Send them back in time and you won't be able to observe them, cos they'll not be there.

No use saying you sent them back and now their back and look, it's in a different position, because that position is way out of the observers field of view.

In this sense, Doc Who gets it right with the old TARDIS idea. And a Black hole for a power source at least tips it's hat to the energy required. However, one black hole a Universe shift does not make. All those other black holes are surely going to object to being bossed around by a little blue box.

So Time travel - ruins any plot for me.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 1, 2018)

My best friend feels the same way. He won't entertain any movie with even a hint of time travel.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 1, 2018)

Frequency. Not time travel, per se, but a brilliant take on it. The wonderful scene where Jim Cavazeil is talking to his father (Dennis Quaid) 20 years in the past, tells him to hide his wallet, then goes and gets it from under a floorboard. The look on Quaid's face as he tells him he's got it.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 1, 2018)

Boneman said:


> Frequency. Not time travel, per se, but a brilliant take on it. The wonderful scene where Jim Cavazeil is talking to his father (Dennis Quaid) 20 years in the past, tells him to hide his wallet, then goes and gets it from under a floorboard. The look on Quaid's face as he tells him he's got it.



Yes, it was at least different. I watched a few.

Sadly for me, the rest of the plot was rubbish and eventually I found a headless coach-man and horses careering through the storylines. (made quite a mess in the lounge)


----------



## Boneman (Sep 1, 2018)

I meant the film, not the tv series...


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi Boneman 

OK, didn't know there was a film.

I'll try and track it down in the usual outlets.

I liked the concept 

(I don't know if the film explains the technology but I never got to it in the series if it's there)

I hate to say it, but the best time travel of recent years was the Time Turner in Potter's biography.

Magic is always good for the impossible. I've even considered it as a FTL transport method in my book, but as the rest is purely SF it's difficult to justify without a complete re-write.

The issue with the Time Turner is of course that if such magic exists why isn't it used in those tricky moments when people have just been killed.

Magic is the headless coachman riding through the whole of the Potter franchise.

I.E. If it's possible why would anything be impossible.

(OK, so I'm a miserable old g....)


----------



## Graymalkin (Sep 1, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> I have a massive problem with the concept of time travel both in fiction and in actuality.
> 
> It's the practical aspects that people forget, but lets pretend it is possible.
> 
> ...



Totally with you on that. I wouldn't claim to have the knowledge of a mite on a flea on the cat of Stephen Hawkins' neighbour's plumber, but it feels like scientists are struggling every bit as much as the writers to make sense of TT without twisting the definition of 'time' into something unrecognisable and resorting to interdimensional bla bla squared.

Doesn't mean I can't still remember the first time I saw the beach scene at the end of 1968 Planet OF The Apes and continue to relive a little bit of that amazing feeling after umm ... ever so many years. I can't *cough* remember exactly how *cough* many. Good day to you!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 1, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> However, one black hole a Universe shift does not make.


The TARDIS travels in all four dimensions, so there is no need for a Universe Shift, only the need for the TARDIS to calculate where it needs to be and to go there.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 1, 2018)

Boneman said:


> I meant the film, not the tv series...



I meant the TV series not the film but I suppose the film qualifies.

I love the concept of time travel in fiction (I've seen every show mentioned so far).  Time travel is Schrodinger's cat.  We can say it works or it doesn't but we haven't even learned how to open the box much less figure out if the cat's alive or dead.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 1, 2018)

Graymalkin said:


> Totally with you on that. I wouldn't claim to have the knowledge of a mite on a flea on the cat of Stephen Hawkins' neighbour's plumber, but it feels like scientists are struggling every bit as much as the writers to make sense of TT without twisting the definition of 'time' into something unrecognisable and resorting to interdimensional bla bla squared.
> 
> Doesn't mean I can't still remember the first time I saw the beach scene at the end of 1968 Planet OF The Apes and continue to relive a little bit of that amazing feeling after umm ... ever so many years. I can't *cough* remember exactly how *cough* many. Good day to you!




ER...

Now far be it from me to contradict an esteemed expert claiming knowledge just below Hawkins', plumber's,cat's, flea's, mite (an impressive CV indeed) but...

I thought that was based on the near FTL time effect. Which despite my personal misgiving is still a widely (by others) accepted theory.

As for the passage of time since that obviously momentous experience in your life, I understand, from people alive at the time, it was way way back. Fifty of those time periods it takes this planet to circumnavigate the local sun. Sadly I have to believe them as my memory of those days has long gone, being as I am, lost in time myself...




Sorry nurse, what was that -

It's time for my tea you say.


----------



## Graymalkin (Sep 1, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> I thought that was based on the near FTL time effect. (by others) accepted theory.



Oh, we're there. My mistake. I thought this was opto-chiral Membrane B665g3.
Now if you could just look into this ...
*zzzt*


----------



## nixie (Sep 1, 2018)

Wasn't Stephen King's  Langoliers  made into a film?
For anyone not familiar with it, one the tales from Four Past Midnight, most be about 30 years since I read sure I seen it on film 20 odd year ago.
An aeroplane gets caught in an electrical storm, makes an emergency landing but the airport is empty. They discover they have gone back in time, there is no life .The past no longer exists it is been swallowed by nothingness, a race to refuel the plane and escape back to the present before they are swallowed too.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 1, 2018)

nixie said:


> Wasn't Stephen King's Langoliers made into a film?



Yes.  A made for TV movie.  It was ok.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 1, 2018)

nixie said:


> Wasn't Stephen King's  Langoliers  made into a film?
> For anyone not familiar with it, one the tales from Four Past Midnight, most be about 30 years since I read sure I seen it on film 20 odd year ago.
> An aeroplane gets caught in an electrical storm, makes an emergency landing but the airport is empty. They discover they have gone back in time, there is no life .The past no longer exists it is been swallowed by nothingness, a race to refuel the plane and escape back to the present before they are swallowed too.



Some years ago it was two part miniseries . I think Mark Lindsey Chapman was in it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 1, 2018)

*The Time Travelers *1964  three sciences and electrician  gets sent to the year 2071  via time window . This one here sets up what become a repeating time loop.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 3, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> Yes.  A made for TV movie.  It was ok.



In 1976 Irwin Allen  did a made for tv film *Time Travelers. *In this story a plague is ravaging modern day America and according  to the history books a s similar outbreak of this plague in the late 19th century was contained and cured by a Doctor in Chicago in 1871. Unfortunately , they don't have records because both Doctor and his records perished in the great Chivago fire of 1971. So what they do is send  two doctors back in time , before the fire happened,  to find out how he cured that outbreak so that cure the outbreak in the modern world.  They successfully travel back but , complications arise. They land in the wrong place in the city and with 2 days before the fire . When they do locate the doctor and talk to him , theyquickly  find out that the has no idea why his patients are recovering from this plague . This was intended as a pilot for a never made tv show. It was quite good .


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2018)

Star Trek did time travel in a few episodes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Sep 25, 2018)

Weren't they gangsters one time?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2018)

Graymalkin said:


> Weren't they gangsters one time?



Your thinking  of the episode* A Piece of the Action  . *That was not a time travel episode .


----------



## Graymalkin (Sep 25, 2018)

Boo. Was it one of those planets reconstructed from their memories?
Which episode was it where they worked with another agent from the future and they stopped a missile?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 26, 2018)

Graymalkin said:


> Boo. Was it one of those planets reconstructed from their memories?
> Which episode was it where they worked with another agent from the future and they stopped a missile?



*Assignment Earth* which costarred  Robert Lansing as agent alien trained Gary Seven and  Earthborn Terrie  Gar as Roberta Lincoln .  This episode was originally intended  to be pilot for a spinoff show which never happened.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 26, 2018)

*City on the Edge of Forever*.  Considered by many to be the best episode of TOS.   *Yesterdays Enterprise *on TNG was great.  I also liked* Shattered* which is a Voyager episode.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 26, 2018)

*Trials and Tribble-ations* was a great episode for Deep Space Nine.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 26, 2018)

Vince W said:


> *Trials and Tribble-ations* was a great episode for Deep Space Nine.



That episode was one the funniest trek episodes of all time !


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 26, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> I have a massive problem with the concept of time travel both in fiction and in actuality.
> 
> It's the practical aspects that people forget, but lets pretend it is possible.
> 
> ...


The idea of traveling in time but not Space was used in the Strontium Dog stories in Star Lord and then 2000AD. The hero, a mutant bounty hunter had many exotic weapons, one such weapon was a ‘time’ bomb. When the victim was caught in the bombs blast they were transported in time a minute or so which resulted in them reappearing in space as the planet had moved on, they then died in the freezing vacuum of space.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> I have a massive problem with the concept of time travel both in fiction and in actuality.
> 
> It's the practical aspects that people forget, but lets pretend it is possible.
> 
> ...



Good points. Basically a Time Travel 'machine' is at least Kardashev Level II technology. Classical General Relativistic physics does seem to allow travel into the past , not the future , if I remember correctly. But the technology is just way out of bounds of any current thinking.
I have always marveled that H G Wells had such a BIG THINK! in 1895. There are some earlier uses of time travel in fiction but it was Wells who framed it in an 'engineering' , sort of, context. It is an amazing extrapolation.
The 1960 movie is still the best realization of Well's* Time Machine*.
If one looks at the Wikipedia article on time travel , there are some varieties there that have been used in science fiction prose but not in the film or tv story form. Even then not all the physics framed thinking has ever been used in fiction.
One thing if a time machine was constructed it would have to have 'compensators' for all the effects you mention. On problem here is that Classical Chaos theory tells us there is a horizon of predictability , no quantum mechanics invoked. One thing is if one could go 10 million yeas in the past you had better do it in a space ship, because even if you stay in the Earth's orbit about the sun you will probably be somewhere behind of ahead of the Earth in orbit.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 30, 2020)

Anthoney said:


> *City on the Edge of Forever*.  Considered by many to be the best episode of TOS.   *Yesterdays Enterprise *on TNG was great.  I also liked* Shattered* which is a Voyager episode.



*Yesterdays Enterprise *is my favorite of those three.


----------



## JimC (Jul 30, 2020)

"Predestination was an excellent film. Recommended by a friend, I'd never heard of it. A very well done movie".

It and Destination Moon are the only two of Robert's movies that are worth watching.
I'd lke to see Orphans of the Sky or Waldo optioned.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m currently binge watching the newer Doctor Who and enjoying them very much. It makes me want to go back to watch the older ones.

Star Trek did a lot of time travel with varying degrees of success. My favourite was ST: DS9’s The Visitor. Sisko is out of phase with the universe and is tethered to Jake somehow. He appears to Jake every few years. A very dramatic end. TNG’s Time’s Arrow I remember being quite clever too.


----------



## Faith Lehane (Aug 24, 2020)

One of my favorite episodes of "Angel" was "Time Bomb" (Season 5, Ep 19).  They handled the space part of space-time by having Illyria confined to the Wolfram & Hart building, but giving her increasing influence and power to change reality.  It's a neat twist on time-looping, in that she doesn't know she's doing it.

Thanks, Vladd, for the phrase that reminded me of it.

Also, due to Ben Edlund's brilliant writing, it works as a stand-alone ep.  

Vaguely relevant:  Marsters gave clues to his body double's presence in an interview, saying that if his feet were on the ground, it was James, but if he left the ground, it was his double.


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't think many films or TV have managed to do time travel without ignoring the huge plot holes which result from the paradoxes created from travelling back in time. I like time travel stories so I'm happy to watch them and just have a small moan about it later. It is however, Fantasy, not Science Fiction.

As for the Earth moving in space, then the book, _Timescape_, by Gregory Benford, covers that.



Graymalkin said:


> it feels like scientists are struggling every bit as much as the writers to make sense of TT without twisting the definition of 'time' into something unrecognisable and resorting to interdimensional bla bla squared.



Forward time travel is entirely possible due to the effects of Special Relativity and objects with velocities close to the speed of light, but maybe you mean String Theory - in which the Universe might have 13 or more dimensions, but we only experience 4 dimensions (with Time being the 4th).

If you imagine what a 2 dimensional being (basically an image/drawing) would feel when they realised there were actually 4 dimensions, then you can see that very strange things would be possible if we found we could manipulate more than our 4 dimensions. Just as we can walk around the back of a 2 dimensional picture and see it from behind, then something equally weird might be possible with the dimension of Time.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 29, 2020)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Hi Boneman
> 
> OK, didn't know there was a film.
> 
> ...




This is pretty much my issue with time travel. As soon as you allow it in any  story/tv show/film then it causes issues. This is especially problematic in a tv show or book series when future instalments have to live by the fact that time travel is possible.

So in several stories in Star Trek the crew _choose _to go back in time. This choosing is pretty important, because if it's an accident/quirk that can't be replicated then it at least gives a reason for not using it. But once they can choose to time travel, the question will always be that if something bad happens, why not go back in time and stop it? 

I absolutely love the Chris Reeves Superman movies (esp II and III) but when Superman causes time to reverse (very sillily although quite spectacularly) - and with no adverse consequences - we have to ask why he doesn't do it every time?

Where there is choice in time travel, there must be consequences to choosing such an option that means that it isn't used. The quite amusing episode of DS9 with the time-travel investigators isn't really enough! 

We don't have to believe in the reality of any book/tv show/movie, but it is important that they are consistent in the rules that they follow. 

My favourite two time travel stories are King's 11/22/63 (although the tv series was awful) and (quite similar in many ways) Groundhog Day. Both use time travel understandable and consistent in how they are used.

As for is time possible? Well as far as we know, time is linear; this may or may not be true. But the  simple fact is that no-one we know of has done so. Would not someone at some point in the next thousands of years have travelled back and done something about some of the bad things that have happened?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 29, 2020)

The way time and time travel was used in Baylon 5 was fantastic. 

In short, time has already occurred, so if you go back in time, then you had always gone back in time and the universe had accounted for it - so you don't end up changing anything.


----------



## BT Jones (Aug 30, 2020)

We are huge Doctor Who fans in our household so we have watched the 2nd coming several times now (about to start the peerless Peter Capaldi's final season for the second time).  I love the show.  That said, I have become very weary of the whole paradox plot device.  They've used it too many times now.  The whole 'it happened because it happened before' angle is just cheap and lazy.  That's not to say it doesn't make great episodes (Blink, being the absolute zenith), but it can be rather tiresome to see someone be helped out of a hopeless situation by their future selves... just because THEY were helped out of THEIR version of events by ANOTHER future incarnation of themselves.

Ultimately, the core of it is whether there is an intriguing mystery, characters you care about and a critical event that is worth them risking everything to try and avert.  



Brian G Turner said:


> The way time and time travel was used in Baylon 5 was fantastic.
> 
> In short, time has already occurred, so if you go back in time, then you had always gone back in time and the universe had accounted for it - so you don't end up changing anything.



Yes, I agree, the whole Sinclar / Galen thing was good, but then B5 always had that level of integrity and care being a preconceived arc not just a series that keeps getting extended by a year because it's still popular, with no long-term plan.

Personally, I wouldn't go near time travel with a barge pole now.  It feels rote.  It's all been done and the minute you can magically undo something that's been done before (Superman 1, I'm looking at you) then you completely undermine all the emotional impact of the events that occurred.  The only exception is perhaps parallel universes, such as Abrahms' Star Trek, which was a clever way to freshen an old franchise without tearing up everything that happened in the past and angering fans.  Then again, Terminator Genyisis (and Dark Fate) prove that you still need stuffing to avoid ending up with a sunken carcass.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 30, 2020)

A shout out for 'Somewhere in time' with Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour. It's a love story, and a fabulous take on those things that can't exist unless time travel has already happened before it happened.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes. I hate love stories, being the grump I am, but I loved this movie. Thought provoking to be sure.


----------



## farntfar (Aug 30, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> As for is time possible? Well as far as we know, time is linear; this may or may not be true. But the simple fact is that no-one we know of has done so. Would not someone at some point in the next thousands of years have travelled back and done something about some of the bad things that have happened?



Douglas Adams rather nicely cleared up the question of when time travel will be (or was) discovered, and then goes on, without a breath to ridicule his own idea.

*One rationalization of this problem states that time travel was, by its very nature, discovered simultaneously at all periods of history, but this is clearly bunk.*

(Not to mention the grammar thing)


----------



## Daysman (Aug 30, 2020)

Has anyone seen series from Spain, *the ministry of time*?

Three seasons were available on Netflix in the UK...

Apparently, Spain has had time travel for centuries by way of time doors...

These are ordinary doors, located anywhere in Spanish terratory (even on ships), that alchemically link the moving present to a single historical moment, say on the day of a notable soccer game, or a parallel moving point in history. They're continually being collected together in an ancient underground complex to be used by the ministry to police and maintain the culture and accepted history of Spain.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 30, 2020)

I’ve not heard of that series, Daysman. I might have to check it out.


----------



## Dave (Aug 30, 2020)

Daysman said:


> Has anyone seen series from Spain, *the ministry of time?*







__





						El Ministerio del Tiempo
					

Just found this series on Netflix, it’s worth a look. It is about Spain’s top secret, a ministry that protects history using doors to the past.




					www.sffchronicles.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2020)

Anthoney said:


> *City on the Edge of Forever*.  Considered by many to be the best episode of TOS.   *Yesterdays Enterprise *on TNG was great.  I also liked* Shattered* which is a Voyager episode.



I know Im quoting this one a second time and years after th fact but not too long ago , they did a Graphic novel adaptation of Harlan Ellison original screen play for *City on the Edge of Forever *as he envisioned it.  Its quite good.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 30, 2020)

Vince W just watched Bill and Ted Face the Music which obviously made me think of the Bill and Ted movies, which were great fun.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Vince W just watched Bill and Ted Face the Music which obviously made me think of the Bill and Ted movies, which were great fun.



The reviews of that films are for most part, quite positive.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2020)

Boneman said:


> A shout out for 'Somewhere in time' with Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour. It's a love story, and a fabulous take on those things that can't exist unless time travel has already happened before it happened.



A very underrated film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 28, 2021)

*The Time Tunnel   * If done a bit differently this series could have a truly great.


----------



## Don (Jan 31, 2021)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Unfortunately in that time the Earth has rotated (1000mph) moved around the sun (67000mph) and the sun has nipped round the galactic centre at an estimated 200 Km/sec. We can ignore the galactic expansion/position change due to the expanding ever changing Universe stuff, lets not over complicate things. So when I arrive back in the past I'll probably live for about 5 seconds while I enjoy breathing the vacuum of space. In my last moments I can take in the view of the tiny blue dot, the Earth, speeding on it's way, whilst laughing it's polar cap off at my plight.



Although An Enemy of the State by Wilson is not time travel, it exploits the temporal phenomenon you describe.

Here's more grist for the mill, time travel movies yet to be mentioned:

_1201
About Time
Back to the Future
Beyond the Time Barrier
Grand Tour Disaster in Time
Happy Accidents
Justin Time
Looper
Navigator
Peggy Sue Got Married
Primer
Retroactive
Source Code
Time After Time
Time Changer
Time Lapse
Time Travelers Wife
Timecop
Timeline
Timequest
Timerider
Timestalkers_


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jan 31, 2021)

I think you'll find this film answers everything about time travel   








						Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel (2009) - IMDb
					

Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel: Directed by Gareth Carrivick. With Chris O'Dowd, Marc Wootton, Dean Lennox Kelly, Anna Faris. While drinking at their local pub, three social outcasts attempt to navigate a time-travel conundrum.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Guttersnipe (Feb 4, 2021)

Looper (2012): I think this one's good. The protagonist's future self gradually loses his memory the more the singularity develops.
Also, The Butterfly Effect (2004). Hate it or love it, travelling back in time via journals is pretty different.


----------



## alexvss (Feb 4, 2021)

Netflix's *The Call* (2020) is a great South Korean flick.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2021)

Then there's *Quantum Leap*.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 8, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Then there's *Quantum Leap*.


Except for the ending.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 10, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Except for the ending.


Oh my god, the ending... I felt as though all those hours I'd invested in watching the series had suddenly turned to dust... like losing all your money in a market crash....


----------



## Vince W (Feb 10, 2021)

Boneman said:


> Oh my god, the ending... I felt as though all those hours I'd invested in watching the series had suddenly turned to dust... like losing all your money in a market crash....


Worse. It was like putting all your money in a pile, setting on fire, and then trying to put it out with your tears.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 13, 2021)

Yet it was still better than the ending of Lost.


----------

